# Big cat



## sniper13 (Jun 21, 2013)

A very BIG cat is killing my friends goats. The first time it grabbed a 100lb. goat and jumped a barbwire fence. Night before last, it got another one.
We were thinking about staking a goat out at the edge of the swamp and set up down wind in full battle rattle and try to bait it in. We would be using night vision or flir to watch and a 12v. light to shoot by.
Anybody got a better idea ?
I put sardines out and all that did was make me wish I had some crackers and hot sauce while I hunted.

I know they say there ain't big cats in Ga., but it wasn't bigfoot on the trail cam.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 21, 2013)

How yall know its a cat. Who saw it?


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 21, 2013)

*cat*

trail cam pix and hearing it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2013)

Post the pictures for us.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Post the pictures for us.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 21, 2013)

Pics or permanent ban hammer 


T


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 21, 2013)

???


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Jun 21, 2013)

Did it look like this.....here kitty kitty....I think he has bacon on the brain


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 21, 2013)

Will post video when my daughter
comes home again.
I'm better with a shotgun than a computer.
It wasn't quiet as big as the one in the pic, 
but big enough to spook my buddy; an old
Marine scout sniper.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 21, 2013)

or this? couldnt resist.....


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 21, 2013)

IIICrkRepr said:


> Did it look like this.....here kitty kitty....I think he has bacon on the brain




was this taken is georgia


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Jun 21, 2013)

southernboy2147 said:


> was this taken is georgia



That there is a Central FL cat


----------



## bull0ne (Jun 21, 2013)

~ meow ~


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 21, 2013)

She ain't home yet? Dang. I wanna see it.


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 21, 2013)

If we get some bush hogging done in time
to hunt; y'all may see pix on chanell 5 tomorrow.
I'll be the one with white hair and no tail.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2013)

sniper13 said:


> If we get some bush hogging done in time
> to hunt; y'all may see pix on chanell 5 tomorrow.
> I'll be the one with white hair and no tail.




Can you post it for those of us who don`t get all those channels up yonder?


----------



## T.P. (Jun 21, 2013)

I believe you sniper.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 21, 2013)

My hound treed a kitty last night. I could Prolly tree that thing.


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 21, 2013)

Fulldraw, thats it !!
Mine is just about a foot taller.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 21, 2013)

im waiting with bated breath. 

T


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 21, 2013)

We have seen the pic of the deer hunter who killed the big cat around Troup County Ga. a few years ago...it's pic made GON magazine, so why is this guy getting flack like it's not remotely possible a big cat could be eating his goats?


----------



## mattech (Jun 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I believe you sniper.



Me too!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 21, 2013)

IIICrkRepr said:


> That there is a Central FL cat



Is that a Flagler county cat? Friend of mine saw one a few months ago between Hammock and Marineland.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 22, 2013)

Did yall get it?


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Old Marines aint so tough.....*

Yesterday afternoon's bushhoging turned 
into; We are hosting our family reunion
next week end and u need to.....
Do the Honey Do before u do anything else.
I figured that was the Perfect Time for me
to come home.
Don't say a word; 99.9% of y'all would have
left too.


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Forgot.
May be somtime next week before we can get back
out. He can redeme hisself if he can borrow one of the govt.
FLIR units.
Sure would make things a lot easier.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm within' patiently for the pics.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 22, 2013)

Day two....


----------



## T.P. (Jun 22, 2013)

I still believe.


----------



## bull0ne (Jun 22, 2013)

Not disappointed in the least, because I had no expectations to begin with. 

The phantom cat escaped exposure to the interweb again.


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 22, 2013)

I live in Braselton in the state of
confusion. I would welcome any of
y'all to come by and post it for everybody.

Any takers? Otherwise i'll take another
one when i get it field dressed.


----------



## bull0ne (Jun 22, 2013)

sniper13 said:


> I live in Braselton in the state of
> confusion. I would welcome any of
> y'all to come by and post it for everybody.
> 
> ...



Braselton ain't on my map, but I'm willing to help. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=251179


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 22, 2013)

I can still disassmble and clean any weapon 
that i own blind folded. I admit to sometimes havin
an extra part but with my cognitive disorder; things
don't come as easy as they used to.
The pic is a video, not a still.
So far i think i have 5-6 different numbers for
the same video. I think the Russians are firing
microwaves at us again. LOL I was tickled to
get it from trail cam to the computer.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 23, 2013)

I can't wait to see your video picture.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## sleepr71 (Jun 23, 2013)

Awe...these guys are just 'funnin. Buddy of mine that lives in Beuna Vista swears he was having the same problem a few years back(cat jumping fence & killing goats,then taking them out of enclosure & eating them).Maybe your daughter will eventually come home,and post this video...


----------



## Throwback (Jun 23, 2013)

Day three


T


----------



## TREY1984 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm waiting too throwback


----------



## wildman0517 (Jun 23, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 23, 2013)

Again, need someone to come by and move
video from here to there.
Then we can put this to rest.
Also, if anybody has a Bigfoot ham; the 
4th. of July bbq's will be here before u
know it.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 23, 2013)

Try asking for help on the member help forum: 

http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=121

I'd like to see the video.


----------



## drippin' rock (Jun 23, 2013)

I smell sumthin fishy


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 23, 2013)

I never said nuthin 'bout no CATfish


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 23, 2013)

sniper13 said:


> I never said nuthin 'bout no CATfish



Funny, I don't see your post in the Members Help forum asking how to post the video.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 23, 2013)

more


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 23, 2013)

My neighbor's kid is supposed to
do it when he gets off work .@ 9:30 tonight


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 23, 2013)

All you gotta do is make a photobucket account.  Go on it to uploads. Pick the video and upload it. Then copy the link and paste it here. Now that's easy lol.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 23, 2013)

Come-on 9:30!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 23, 2013)

Is it black?


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 23, 2013)

Lost me at all u gotta do. lol
Not black, more of a dark brown.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 23, 2013)

Can I get # to your buddy? I would like 1 of them 100 lbs goats for our July 4th bbq!


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 23, 2013)

Here's an Imgur link for it. I got my neighbor to help me upload it. http://imgur.com/a/yOTIR


----------



## T.P. (Jun 23, 2013)

Yep, cougar for sure!


----------



## scott44 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yall sure that  aint one of them panthers?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jun 23, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, cougar for sure!



No doubt!


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 23, 2013)

Where did all the naysayers go?


----------



## Throwback (Jun 23, 2013)

you cannot be even close to serious


T


----------



## rem 300 (Jun 23, 2013)

???????


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 23, 2013)

Also never been politically correc.
If u have ideas about what it is; do tell


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice un.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 24, 2013)

i cant see anything but black in those pics?


----------



## Throwback (Jun 24, 2013)

southernboy2147 said:


> i cant see anything but black in those pics?



That's cause it's a BLACK panther.  

If you look closely you will see that the tail appears to have rings on it in the first picture

T


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 24, 2013)

this is what i see


----------



## T.P. (Jun 24, 2013)

At the left side of the tree near the base.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 24, 2013)

Throwback said:


> That's cause it's a BLACK panther.
> 
> If you look closely you will see that the tail appears to have rings on it in the first picture
> 
> T



Not only does it's tail appear to have rings, it also looks to have a black mask on it's face, strange looking panther.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 24, 2013)

looks like a large coon to me


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 24, 2013)

yep I think we may have a coon in the pic


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 24, 2013)

I think that photo is a big coon, but keep that trail cam running with your tied up goat and you may get one of these....

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/06/24/indiana-man-shoots-kills-leopard-found-roaming-his-property/?test=latestnews


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 24, 2013)

Coon


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 24, 2013)

cklem said:


> Not only does it's tail appear to have rings, it also looks to have a black mask on it's face, strange looking panther.



That's because he doesn't want a certain someone from Woody's eating him on the courthouse steps, so he is in disguise...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 24, 2013)

sniper13 said:


> Here's an Imgur link for it. I got my neighbor to help me upload it.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/yOTIR



Yep, appears to be a coon which we get more trail cam photos of them than deer on our hunting lease.  

Let's go ahead & embed all 3 photos below:


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 24, 2013)

Meh.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 24, 2013)

That's a chupacabra.


----------



## scott44 (Jun 24, 2013)

leopards have ringed tails


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 24, 2013)

scott44 said:


> leopards have ringed tails



We've all heard the old saying "A leopard never changes it's rings".


----------



## Killdee (Jun 24, 2013)

I keep reading these threads hoping someday to have a reason to ride down to the courthouse for the skinning and eating but...........

I suspect a goat staked out would be about 99% more likely to be et by a Meskin than a dadburn puma in this state.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2013)

Killdee said:


> I keep reading these threads hoping someday to have a reason to ride down to the courthouse for the skinning and eating but...........
> 
> I suspect a goat staked out would be about 99% more likely to be et by a Meskin than a dadburn puma in this state.





I`ll save you a spot by the fire, Tony, but looks like it`s gonna be a long wait.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 24, 2013)

Seriously, y'all can't see the eye shine from the  black panther that is chasing that coon?


----------



## Beartrkkr (Jul 1, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> Seriously, y'all can't see the eye shine from the  black panther that is chasing that coon?



I see it very clear...


----------



## sniper13 (Jul 1, 2013)

Probably won't be back for a while
i just shot a 2.5lb tamped charge right at dark.
BOOM BOOM OUT GO THE LIGHTS.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 2, 2013)

Dang was going to enjoy watchin ole NICK on the courthouse steps.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 2, 2013)

Killdee said:


> I keep reading these threads hoping someday to have a reason to ride down to the courthouse for the skinning and eating but...........
> 
> I suspect a goat staked out would be about 99% more likely to be et by a Meskin than a dadburn puma in this state.




X-2........This thread reminds me of the "Hiram Red Eyed
Monster" thread of last year..............I live between Dallas
and Hiram, and the road supposed "Monster" was on
was 150yds behind a Dairy Queen and 200 yds from a Meskin taco joint...
Likely was an hombre who ate to much hot sauce headed
to the DQ to cool off ...


----------



## GEORGIADAWG1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Beartrkkr said:


> I see it very clear...[/QUOTE
> 
> Hahaha


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 3, 2013)

It's illegal to use live bait for panthers!


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jul 19, 2013)

Beartrkkr said:


> I see it very clear...



After scrolling through this whole dumb  thread on a computer slower than dirt...that made me bust out laughing!


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 19, 2013)

Meow


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't worry if it is actually a big cat, if you do decide to choot it DO NOT POST EVIDENCE OF IT!!! You will kill evereyones fun and remember what the state did to the LAST SUCKER WHO POSED WITH HIS BIG KITTY FOR gon? Just my $.02. I never figured out how they can prosecute you for shooting what they say does not exist? Remember if you see big foot don't shoot, you just thought a fla cat was an endangered species!!!!!!


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jul 19, 2013)

Up in Virginia they have wampus cats. I saw it on tv the other day!


----------



## Throwback (Jul 19, 2013)

bronco611 said:


> Don't worry if it is actually a big cat, if you do decide to choot it DO NOT POST EVIDENCE OF IT!!! You will kill evereyones fun and remember what the state did to the LAST SUCKER WHO POSED WITH HIS BIG KITTY FOR gon? Just my $.02. I never figured out how they can prosecute you for shooting what they say does not exist? Remember if you see big foot don't shoot, you just thought a fla cat was an endangered species!!!!!!



the state didn't prosecute him the federal government did


T


----------



## bigelow (Jul 20, 2013)

I read through all these posts and all it was .......was a raccoon

"big enough to spook a marine"

too funny


----------

